# Surefire M3 vs M4



## CLBME (Mar 31, 2012)

Good afternoon,

I currently have a M3, which I really enjoy in its stock incan' form. I'm considering a M4...............is the M4's beam considerably different compared to the M3 in terms of throw? I've read several threads comparing it to the M6 but not the M3. I'm thinking that the M4 is more of a thrower or is that not accurate? 

ETA- I realize that the M3 is a 125/225 lumen light and that the M4 is a 225/350 lumen light. So maybe I should ask if both are running a 225 LA is the beam different in terms of throw or is the M4's strength simply more lumens in the 350 LA?

I hope that makes sense..........

Thanks.


----------



## angelofwar (Mar 31, 2012)

The M4 is SF's furthest throwing normal stock incan. It out throws the M6. This is due mainly to the bulb design. There is a HUGE difference when comparing the LOLA of both the M3 and the M4. If you want a portable incan searchlight, the M4 is very hard to beat. If I had to choose between dumping my M6 or my M4 first, the M6 would be the one to go.


----------



## CLBME (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks a lot A.O.W. for the reply and help. I'll continue to pursue a M4 then as that's what I am looking for.


----------



## HotWire (Apr 1, 2012)

I'm a fan of the M3 and the M4. They are really apples & oranges, however. M3 is bright, easy to holster and handle. The M4 has a beautiful beam of light with great balance and comfortable to hold. The M4 will definitely out-throw the M3. I have several of each in different "flavors." I have a SW01 on several of the two lights and highly recommend the SW01, but they are increasingly difficult to find. Neither the M3 nor the M4 came with a SW01. You will really enjoy the M4.


----------



## CLBME (Apr 1, 2012)

Good morning HotWire- thanks for the reply. I've been keeping an eye out for a SWO1 however I've yet to find one that I wanted to spend the money on, as they're not given away are they?


----------



## archimedes (Apr 1, 2012)

CLBME said:


> Good morning HotWire- thanks for the reply. I've been keeping an eye out for a SWO1 however I've yet to find one that I wanted to spend the money on, as they're not given away are they?



At this point, just that SW01 alone would probably go for more than an entire M3, and be tougher to source....


----------



## CLBME (Apr 1, 2012)

So right you are Archimedes! Some SWO1's have gone for way more than the M3 I bought. I'm not aware of why they are in such demand I have to admit.............



archimedes said:


> At this point, just that SW01 alone would probably go for more than an entire M3, and be tougher to source....


----------



## tab665 (Apr 2, 2012)

surefire M4 + 17670's +lumens factory HO-M3T lamp = perfection


----------



## kelmo (Apr 2, 2012)

They both are really cool looking as well. 

I got a user M4 with a SW02, FM24 diffuser, and Lumens Factory HO-M4A lamp. I take this camping. It's my WTF was that light! If you can find one, get a N62 LA. 500 Surefire lumens for 10 minutes. Yikes!

The MN11 LA for the M3 is my favorite.


----------



## CLBME (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks for the replies and advice. I'm still trying to find an M4 I can afford at the moment! 



tab665 said:


> surefire M4 + 17670's +lumens factory HO-M3T lamp = perfection





kelmo said:


> They both are really cool looking as well.
> 
> I got a user M4 with a SW02, FM24 diffuser, and Lumens Factory HO-M4A lamp. I take this camping. It's my WTF was that light! If you can find one, get a N62 LA. 500 Surefire lumens for 10 minutes. Yikes!
> 
> The MN11 LA for the M3 is my favorite.


----------



## ASheep (Apr 2, 2012)

tab665 said:


> surefire M4 + 17670's +lumens factory HO-M3T lamp = perfection



+1 to this!

My M4 in this configuration is my "bump in the night" light, while my M6 sits in its box on the shelf for occasional showing off. Where the M6 is an awesome piece of kit, great fun, and incredibly bright; the M4 has better balance, better throw,better usability, better runtime, and is just far more practical!

To reiterate AOW's statement: "If I had to choose between dumping my M6 or my M4 first, the M6 would be the one to go."

I picked mine up in NIB condition from the Marketplace some time ago, they do turn up occasionally. Keep an eye out, and snap one up!

Cheers,
Alex


----------



## gravelrash (Apr 3, 2012)

Just curious - what do you all like about this setup? Runtime? Output? Beam?

And why not the EO-M3T?

I have an M4 I recently bought with no box or accessories. I'm looking for a good configuration for this light, and it sounds like y'all have found it.



tab665 said:


> surefire M4 + 17670's +lumens factory HO-M3T lamp = perfection


----------



## T45 (Apr 3, 2012)

archimedes said:


> At this point, just that SW01 alone would probably go for more than an entire M3, and be tougher to source....



the occasional auction on ebay for a "surefire weaponlight" will have a unit with either the SW01 or SW01 mounted on it, and sometimes for a really great price. I have seen the winning bid be $100 for the entire unit. Keep the tailcap and sell/trade the body and other parts. Now that I have a M3 with a Malkoff MD10 LED, I am seriously considering adding a M4 with a Malkoff LED. 

Decisions, decisions......


----------



## ASheep (Apr 4, 2012)

gravelrash said:


> Just curious - what do you all like about this setup? Runtime? Output? Beam?
> 
> And why not the EO-M3T?
> 
> I have an M4 I recently bought with no box or accessories. I'm looking for a good configuration for this light, and it sounds like y'all have found it.



I know this wasn't directed at me, but the HO-M3T has a smaller filament than the EO-M3T, so it throws a more concentrated beam, even though it has a slightly lower output. The runtime is about 1/3 longer too. Basically, better bulb life, better throw, better runtime at the expense of a few lumens. 

With this setup you can't really go wrong!

Cheers,
Alex


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

I'll have to go out again and compare, but when using the MN15 or MN60 in my M3T and M4, the M4 definetly has more light output than the 3, but I seem to recall the M3 out-throwing the 4.

Looks like next time I order some parts I'll have to invest in some LF bulbs from the 'hound.


----------



## tab665 (Apr 4, 2012)

gravelrash said:


> Just curious - what do you all like about this setup? Runtime? Output? Beam?
> 
> And why not the EO-M3T?
> 
> I have an M4 I recently bought with no box or accessories. I'm looking for a good configuration for this light, and it sounds like y'all have found it.



runtime and throw are better.


----------



## gravelrash (Apr 5, 2012)

Good info here everyone - I've got this setup coming in the mail... Thanks!




tab665 said:


> surefire M4 + 17670's +lumens factory HO-M3T lamp = perfection


----------



## BenChiew (Jun 16, 2012)

How will the throw of M4 compare to
M3T or the led M3LT?


----------



## angelofwar (Jun 16, 2012)

Benchiew said:


> How will the throw of M4 compare to
> M3T or the led M3LT?



The MN60 (the bulb of the M4) is probably the best SF incan out there, in regards to a "nice beam". My M4 out-throws my M6, if only because the pattern of the MN60.


----------



## LE6920 (Jun 17, 2012)

angelofwar said:


> The MN60 (the bulb of the M4) is probably the best SF incan out there, in regards to a "nice beam". My M4 out-throws my M6, if only because the pattern of the MN60.



Have you tried the LF HO-M4 bulb? Curious to your opinion if you have.


----------



## angelofwar (Jun 19, 2012)

Negative LE...I probably should have, as long as I have been into these things...I'm just weary about ordering things like this on-line...I still have too long of a list of "more important things"...so, lights aren;t a hobby, per-se, just one more "must have" on my ZPAW checklist...but, I may get one one day.


----------



## kelmo (Jun 20, 2012)

LE6920 said:


> Have you tried the LF HO-M4 bulb? Curious to your opinion if you have.



The Mark III Eyeball says it has around the same output of the MN61 but with a slightly tighter hotspot.


----------

